# EU Shows 2008



## Athravan

I have created this thread to post information regarding dates and venues of reptile shows in the EU in 2008. Please don't use this for just chatting, but if you know of a show that isn't listed here (or if any of my information is incorrect) please add!  Some of them are quite small shows but might be useful for people who are in the area.

** Note, I've only managed to sort out Holland / Germany but I know there are a few in Spain which I will hopefully find the details for.

Always check with the website or organisers before travelling far!

*January*

*27th* - Zwolle, Ijsselhallen, Rieteweg 4, 8011AB, Holland. vhm-events

*February:*

*2nd* - Osnabrück show, 49080 Osnabrück ,Schlachthofstr, contact [email protected]

*17th* - Veldhoven, Holland. vhm-events

*24th* - Fallingbostel "Terra Nod", Heidmark-Halle Bad, North Germany, Terra-Norddeutschland: Index

*March:*

*15th -* Hamm, Germany. ..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home

*29th -* Karlsruhe, Terrarienbörse Karlsruhe

*30th* - Braunschweig, North Germany. Terra-Norddeutschland: Index

*April:*

*6th -* Houten (General), Euretco Expo Center, Holland. vhm-events

*12th -* Breeders Expo Europe, Rheda, Germany. Index

*19th / 20th* - Bad Kreuznach, Germany. Veranstaltungen und Imbissbetriebe

*20th *- Mainburg, Stadthalle 84048 Mainburg, Bavaria/Germany (65km from Munich). Home

*May:*

*4th -* Bremen. www.terrarienboerse-bremen.de

*June:*

*8th -* Houten (General), Euretco Expo Center, Holland. vhm-events

*July:*

*5th - *Karlsruhe (2nd show), Terrarienbörse Karlsruhe

*August:*

*24th* - Fallingbostel, www.terra-norddeutschland.de

*September:*

*6th - *Breeders Expo Europe (2nd show), Rheda, Germany. Index

*13th -* Hamm (Germany)

*October:*

*5th* - Zwolle, Ijsselhallen, Rieteweg 4, 8011AB, Holland. vhm-events

*12th* - Houten (Snake Day), Euretco Expo Center, Holland. Snake Society

*19th - *Mainburg (2nd show), Stadthalle 84048 Mainburg, Bavaria/Germany (65km from Munich). Home

*26th* - Veldhoven, Holland. vhm-events

*December:*

*13th -* Hamm (Germany)

*14th -* Houten (General), Euretco Expo Center, Holland. vhm-events

Hope this helps, if you're going to take a holiday near one of these places, it's worth checking them out I'm sure


----------



## jaykickboxer

*shows*

anyone no how hard it is to get reptiles bought from other countries back into england i no reps dont need quarintine but would do u need to do


----------



## wnedoe

*2 Things*

Hi all!

I might add two things

1.) If you are interested in central european reptile shows look at:
www.terraristik.com Veranstaltungskarte

This is usually one of the most complete listing in the german speaking area and around

_(Of course you can also enter your own shows if you are an organizer of a reptile expo not yet listed - listings are free)_


2.) If you ever wanted to come to beautiful Austria  
I do organize the largest reptile shows there. 
their size is about 5000m2 with 150-200 visitors - details and complete exhibitors directory can be found at EXOTICA Terraristikbörse mit tausenden Schlangen, Echsen, Schildkröten, Spinnen und Insekten .. Reptilienbörse, Spinnenbörse, Reptilienmesse

The main venue (St. Poelten) is located about 50 kilometres from Vienna which is served by a lot of flights from the UK.

On November 29th and 30th 2008 there is also a pet expo with a large reptile part (saturday snakes, sunday all other herps) on 15.800m2 directly in Vienna so you could combine th expo with a visit to the pre- christmas vienna..

best regards
alex


----------



## xmashx

i know this sounds stupid but can u buy reps at all of these or are they just equipment?
xsachax


----------



## Grakky

what about Hamm in September? (13th)


----------



## Athravan

Grakky said:


> what about Hamm in September? (13th)


Thanks, added that


----------



## wnedoe

xmashx said:


> i know this sounds stupid but can u buy reps at all of these or are they just equipment?
> xsachax


you can buy reptiles at all of those shows - (but there are also some herp lovers meetings in the calendar where nothing is sold but if its called "Börse" then you can buy reptiles)

regards
alex


----------



## Soe

Hi

Breeders-Expo Europe has been moved to 30 August 08

There are 2 shows in Denmark:

Hobro 06 September 08
Untitled Document

Rødovre 04 October 2008
RTR-Total ~ Exotiske messer i Danmark.

Best wishes
Søe


----------



## cooltom28

its zwolle parrot show this weekend didnt realise they did a rep one too, is it any good?

il be setting off friday afternoon, to the parrot one


----------



## Quality_Snakes

NIRM 26th of october 2008, Busto Arsizio(Va) Italy
www.nirm.it


----------



## brick

Athravan, are you willing to prepare another list for 2009? be good to start making plans


----------

